# X-24A Flight Manual



## MIflyer (Nov 19, 2021)

"We have the technology...."

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Nov 30, 2021)

By the way, the first X-24A at first was unpowered, the next one had the same type rocket engines used in the Bell X-1 and the X-24C was supposed to use an Atlas MA-3 Sustainer engine rated at 60,000 lb thrust. The Sustainer as used in the Atlas had a Propellant Utilization System controlling it to optimize propellant use, , thereby making it throttleable. But due to our having scrapped so many Atlas E/F and then discovering that we needed all we had left - and because we had quit building new production rocket engines, we could not let them have an engine for the X-24C.

That could have been a real hot rod!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

